# You think you are good at Freestyle???



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! Not sure if this video has been shared before...but I just had it forwarded to me and decided to share! This dog must have great rear leg muscles. Enjoy 

Só Riso Mail Vídeos Cómicos Funny Videos - Como se dança o merengue...


----------

